# Bull reds on popping corks



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

We headed down to the Nuese River on 9/4/2013 with hopes of catching monster red drum on light tackle. We had no experience with the area, and really no idea where to fish. We got lucky and stumbled upon some fish working the top. We hung in the area all morning and it turned into one of the funnest mornings of fishing I have had in a long time! Video below






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDYJKFQMGPU


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like you were fishing in the correct spot

Did you have live Shrimp or Mullet under those corks?


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Outstanding...


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Garboman said:


> Looks like you were fishing in the correct spot
> 
> Did you have live Shrimp or Mullet under those corks?


Artificial . . . 7" Jerk shads


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Awesome. Bet that was fun on those 3000 series reels.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bet those drags were smoking! Very nice. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Awesome!! Most of the folks in that area bottomfish,but that beats the hell outta that!!! nice job...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

First off, really nice fish and great catch

Now I dont mean to be the prick in the balloon factory and I am not putting down your catch but looking at the vid the fish didn't seem to have a lot of fight left in them after the long battle on light tackle. I am sure they were fine after ya let them go but I do preach if your going to catch a fish you know your going to let go, get them in on heavy enough equipment so they still have enough fight to swim off and survive. Yes I have seen a fish played to death just because it is fun to fight one on light tackle and yes I know guys that catch big drum on Abu 6500s and 14lb test but is it fair to half kill a big fish that you know your going to have to let go just so we can have a little more fun?

Off my soap box now.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Shooter said:


> First off, really nice fish and great catch
> 
> Now I dont mean to be the prick in the balloon factory and I am not putting down your catch but looking at the vid the fish didn't seem to have a lot of fight left in them after the long battle on light tackle. I am sure they were fine after ya let them go but I do preach if your going to catch a fish you know your going to let go, get them in on heavy enough equipment so they still have enough fight to swim off and survive. Yes I have seen a fish played to death just because it is fun to fight one on light tackle and yes I know guys that catch big drum on Abu 6500s and 14lb test but is it fair to half kill a big fish that you know your going to have to let go just so we can have a little more fun?
> 
> Off my soap box now.


Swam off just fine. Really doesn't take that long to get them to the boat in when you are fishing in 6-7' of water. I appreciate your input and thanks for checking out the video!

Edit : after watching the video . . . I noticed that all the fish that we had beside the boat were still kicking and doing runs. . . Where did you see them "without much fight" in the video?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I went back and re-looked at the vid and yes I did see some kick away and looked good and I am glad to hear they were brought in quickly and let go healthy.

Glad to see someone catchen up on some gooduns and don't let none of these guys bust your chops about calling them Bull Reds in Carolina


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What's a bull red? Lol. Reds are tough, we brought a pup back to life that had been outa the water 5+ minutes on the pier, stuck his head in the bait tank jets and after a few min he kicked a few times and we released him. No I was not involved in the catch, a friend of mine from VA that drum fished all his life showed me how to, he loves them fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice catch.....


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice catch, you shouldn't post video's or pictures because someone will be offended no matter what you do


----------

